# Do you think they will honor it?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I had this on my Amazon Wishlist. I was browsing the list 15 minutes ago and went through the quickest mouse clicks to purchase an item online ever in my life.









I assume this was a mistake but I am hoping they will honor it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My experience is that Amazon honors their prices even in the case of horrendous mistakes. I would assume they hold third-party sellers to the same standard!


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> My experience is that Amazon honors their prices even in the case of horrendous mistakes. I would assume they hold third-party sellers to the same standard!


I hope so! The next cheapest one was listed at CDN$104.99 for this box. It had to be a mistake.....even for used.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

They aren't at all bound to honor pricing errors. In fact, there are laws that prohibit selling merchandise for below cost. You can find very good prices on this set now... well under $2 a disk. It's well worth it. You should get it even if they back out of that price.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There is no law (in the US anyway) prohibiting selling below cost ("dumping" of import goods is a special case). Nor are sellers bound to honor errors in pricing. But Amazon US has a price guarantee: Whatever the listed price when you order a CD, you are guaranteed that price even if the price goes up.

A lot of us took advantage of that when the Brilliant 85-CD box of the complete Beethoven works was offered in advance of issue at $30. Although the error was found and the price increased to over $100, we got ours shipped at $30.

Another time, though, I ordered a box at a too-good-to-be-true price from a 3rd party, and received an e-mail that the item was no longer available, sorry.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As long as the packaging etc isn't missing (I've noticed that some sellers sell the discs only) then it looks like a great deal - well done!

I have plunged for pinch-me-I-must-be-dreaming bargains from the Amazon marketplace in the past and have had a couple of similar experiences as KenOC where the seller realises they's made a pricing error and, to save further embarrassment, withdraws it from sale under the pretext that it's 'unavailable' or the 'wrong item' was listed. No doubt that after a discreet interval the product magically reappears for sale but at at a much inflated price.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think your wish / hope, whether motivated by being on a starving student budget or by being a most wishful piker, is very naive.

Written or verbal, misquotes via misprints, etc. which are wildly outside the realms of general common sense cannot be enforced, because they are so readily recognized as beyond any reasoning, it is accepted those quotes were in error. -- Otherwise, *"Hey, I'd buy that for a dollar."* would exist all over the place 

Garage / boot sale? Sure, go for it. Amazon 'printed ad?' (and clearly an error...) simply naive to hope to believe it.

No, I so doubt they will 'honor' such a misprint, so... dream on.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I think your wish / hope, whether motivated by being on a starving student budget or by being a most wishful piker, is very naive.
> 
> Written or verbal, misquotes via misprints, etc. which are wildly outside the realms of general common sense cannot be enforced, because they are so readily recognized as beyond any reasoning, it is accepted those quotes were in error. -- Otherwise, *"Hey, I'd buy that for a dollar."* would exist all over the place
> 
> ...


I am not sure how I should feel about this. You seem to imply that there is something wrong with me trying to purchase something that I want at the lowest price possible. Barring any special reason, I would think most people would try and find deals to acquire things all the time.

I am aware that this could fully be a mistake, no question. The resellers have so many options/reasons to not ship me this item. I was merely posting it as a fun thing for people to see and just a few laughs from it.

I will update everyone on if they ship to me or not. If they don't, I won't cry over it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Centropolis said:


> I am not sure how I should feel about this. You seem to imply that there is something wrong with me trying to purchase something that I want at the lowest price possible. Barring any special reason, I would think most people would try and find deals to acquire things all the time.
> 
> I am aware that this could fully be a mistake, no question. The resellers have so many options/reasons to not ship me this item. I was merely posting it as a fun thing for people to see and just a few laughs from it.
> 
> I will update everyone on if they ship to me or not. If they don't, I won't cry over it.


Hey, I _would_ buy that for a dollar. I was just having a bit of a go at those who are ready to leap on an obvious misprint and hope to take advantage of a seller who had made a very human typo. Shipping has got to be close to $15, I'm guessing -- so anyone hoping to follow through and get that for the listed price is happy to have the seller _lose_ in order that the buyer can gain. Hey, seller's fault, no reason to cry for them.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Hey, I _would_ buy that for a dollar. I was just having a bit of a go at those who are ready to leap on an obvious misprint and hope to take advantage of a seller who had made a very human typo. Shipping has got to be close to $15, I'm guessing -- so anyone hoping to follow through and get that for the listed price is happy to have the seller _lose_ in order that the buyer can gain. Hey, seller's fault, no reason to cry for them.


As an aside, I occasionally read about sports betting services accidentally taking bets on games that have already been played. So far as I can tell, it doesn't take too many bets within a short time on the same improbable outcome before they catch the error. At least in the cases I've heard, the businesses honored all bets.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

KenOC said:


> But Amazon US has a price guarantee: Whatever the listed price when you order a CD, you are guaranteed that price even if the price goes up.


That is only on pre-orders, I'm afraid. It wouldn't apply here.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Update:









Maybe I am getting this in the mail instead:


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

Centropolis said:


> Update:
> 
> Maybe I am getting this in the mail instead...


That is my experience with third party deals - so far I have received the wrong thing a few times, but never had a problem with returns in these cases either. Good luck and do keep us informed upon delivery!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

If you do actually receive the huge boxed set, then that's one heck of a deal! I have it--contains some truly mind-blowing piano playing. The sound isn't always great, but it's never less than listenable. The live DVD from Carnegie Hall would alone be worth what you paid for the set!


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

KenOC said:


> A lot of us took advantage of that when the Brilliant 85-CD box of the complete Beethoven works was offered in advance of issue at $30. Although the error was found and the price increased to over $100, we got ours shipped at $30.


That was back in 2011. I still have 11 CDs to listen to, from that box. Lieder and Scottish/Welsh/etc. folksongs.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you do actually receive the huge boxed set, then that's one heck of a deal! I have it--contains some truly mind-blowing piano playing. The sound isn't always great, but it's never less than listenable. The live DVD from Carnegie Hall would alone be worth what you paid for the set!


To be honest, I won't be surprised this time if I receive the wrong item. Maybe that's their way of getting around this mistake.

Although for the past 14 months or so, I've bought maybe 40 items from Amazon Marketplace and have not received the wrong item once. I've received used items that the condition was not as described but never the wrong item. We'll see.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know why but today I remembered that I never gave an update to this.....

I never got the box. 

I have since bought a number of other CDs from the same seller, no issues.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Just yesterday I saw the big 150-CD Haydn box set on sale used for just $19.99. Of course I snapped it up.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001I4YWGA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The price has since gone up to nearly $3000! I don't think this box set will ever actually be delivered, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

apricissimus said:


> Just yesterday I saw the big 150-CD Haydn box set on sale used for just $19.99. Of course I snapped it up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001I4YWGA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The price has since gone up to nearly $3000! I don't think this box set will ever actually be delivered, but it's worth a shot.


We will understand your excitement when it arrives. Maybe something like...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

About 8 or 9 years ago. ImportCDs.com had a sale on EMI mega-box sets at ridiculously low prices. I picked up four boxes: the complete Oistrakh on EMI, the complete Jacqueline DuPre on EMI and the complete von Karajan Orchestral and Vocal on EMI. Theat two von Karajan boxes totaled 160 discs. I don't believe any of the boxes was more than $20. There were at least a dozen others similarly priced.

To this day, I don't know who goofed - ImportCDs or the wholesaler, but ImportCDs honored the prices. I still haven't listened to all of the HvK.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I just got an email saying that my order of the Haydn box has been canceled. I figured that would happen, but it's still disappointing.

Edit: And then I noticed that it was posted again by the same seller for the same price. So I ordered it again!


----------

